# worlds biggest container carrier



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

OOCL takes the crown for operating world's biggest ship - 21,413 TEU HONG KONG's Orient Overseas Container Line (OOCL) now owns the world's biggest containership, the 21,413-TEU OOCL HONG KONG, built by Korea's Samsung Heavy Industries (SHI). The OOCL HONG KONG has now broken the record set in mid-March by the 20,150-TEU MOL Triumph, as well as moved Maersk's 20,568-TEU Madrid Maersk out of the number one spot that was achieved just a few weeks later. The carrier described this achievement as an important milestone for the company. "Faced with increasing competition and un-ending pressure on costs, we need to take the bold step in operating larger size ships of quality and high efficiency in order to stay relevant and compete effectively as a major container shipping company," said a company spokesman, reported Colchester's Seatrade Maritime News. The OOCL HONG KONG is the first in a series of six 21,413-TEU vessels ordered by the Hong Kong container line.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

These record breakers seem to be berthing on a weekly, if not daily, frequency. Where will it all end? I believe the limiting factor is the ability of shoreside cranes to reach the outside box. Would it be economical to do a part discharge/load and then turn the ship around and finish on the other side?


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

container market going down the pan


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

'Plenty of room on top' if they move the bridge forward.Now theirs a electric box boat on the drawing board,ER in a box on the after deck.Wait for next fuel efficient ship without a carbon foot print,its clock work.Run by toy soldiers.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

There is room on top but when does stability become a limiting factor? Do the current fleet of big box boats have much stability in reserve?


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

The current containers ports which handle these mega ships have outreach for vessels having a beam of somewhat inxs of 70 mtrs with a max of 75 mtrs. It must be remembered that it is *assumed*that the top tier containers are loaded 'light'(less than capacity).


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

but are they i doubt it very much . a disaster in the making


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

tiachapman said:


> but are they i doubt it very much . a disaster in the making


Welcome to the world of shipping. Disaster around every corner. Just think of those ship managers sitting in their offices around Europe waiting for that email/telex which is due in the next hour or so that is going to mess someones weekend up.


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

Whereas we would never compromise safety, we feel economies can be made.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Hows about, "Our people are our greatest resource".


----------

